# 1935 Snyder made Hawthorne.



## Rattman13 (Aug 8, 2020)

Just a quick front end mock-up on the second oldest bike I've ever owned, 1935 Snyder made Hawthorne.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 21, 2022)

Nice bike. 
We see some progress in your other posts.


----------



## Rattman13 (Feb 21, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Nice bike.
> We see some progress in your other posts.



Got pretty much done as a blue bike, but then I had to give the fork back to a friend so he could build up his '35 Rollfast. I was given the Schwinn fork because the threads were ruined, and it was still long enough for me to rethread and cut off. I may someday find a correct fork but for now it'll be a resto custom. It rides so nice with the 3 speed. It may get it's fenders back soon, and I am making a hanging tank for it too.


----------



## RPower (Feb 22, 2022)

Rattman13 said:


> Got pretty much done as a blue bike, but then I had to give the fork back to a friend so he could build up his '35 Rollfast. I was given the Schwinn fork because the threads were ruined, and it was still long enough for me to rethread and cut off. I may someday find a correct fork but for now it'll be a resto custom. It rides so nice with the 3 speed. It may get it's fenders back soon, and I am making a hanging tank for it too.
> 
> View attachment 1575088
> 
> View attachment 1575089



Pretty sure I have that fork. Let me know if you are interested and I'll dig it up.  I was able to modify a McCauley 1000 tank (there are several on eBay for $125).  Love your bike!  Here is a 33 with 2 speed kick shift and 22t chainring I use as daily rider.


----------



## Rattman13 (Feb 22, 2022)

RPower said:


> Pretty sure I have that fork. Let me know if you are interested and I'll dig it up.  I was able to modify a McCauley 1000 tank (there are several on eBay for $125).  Love your bike!  Here is a 33 with 2 speed kick shift and 22t chainring I use as daily rider.
> 
> View attachment 1575218



I work at a Plastic shop, and am creating an Acrylic one. Mine wont have a hinged door, but instead will have 2 screws holding on a side plate for battery access. Let me know on the fork and I'll think about it.


----------



## RPower (Feb 22, 2022)

Rattman13 said:


> I work at a Plastic shop, and am creating an Acrylic one. Mine wont have a hinged door, but instead will have 2 screws holding on a side plate for battery access. Let me know on the fork and I'll think about it.



Would love to see it when you finish it!


----------

